# mouse speed at X



## nicholas1918717 (May 30, 2009)

hi,

i installed X on my FreeBSD 7.2 box recently, work fine, however, the speed of my mouse is quite slow, i use xset to modify it, it works, but when i add xset m x/y z in .xinitrc and restart X, it doesn't work, i need to type command xset in terminal again, why? any idea?

Thanks


----------



## richardpl (May 30, 2009)

Depends on how you are starting X.


----------



## fronclynne (May 30, 2009)

(I'm not sure if this is right, but) I create an executable text file named .xsession 
	
	



```
xsetroot -cursor_name ul_angle -solid grey23
 xset b 10 150 10
 Esetroot -s ~/pics/jetztPoaccee.png
```

, and then my .xinitrc 
	
	



```
twm &
/home/sirhumpsalot/.xsession &
 xbattbar &

 bclock -geometry 80x80-1+1 &

exec rxvt -ls -rv +sb -sl 3500 -fn "-*-lucidatypewriter-medium-*-*-*-10-*-*-*-*-*-*-*" -geometry 83x68+1+1 -name log-in
```


It works, and doesn't seem to leave those messy zombie processes like putting xset et al in .xinitrc does.

If you use moused(8) rather than (Open the pod-bay doors,) HAL, you can set accel & such from /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## fronclynne (May 30, 2009)

Addendum:
http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/30/optimising-mouse-control-in-xorg-on-freebsd


----------



## nicholas1918717 (May 31, 2009)

hi,

when i checked my xorg.conf, i found it was disappeared, i think it was removed by the damn vmware-tools, after i copied xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11, it works. I think it was because the missing xorg.conf cause the .xinitrc file didn't work.

Thanks for reply.


----------

